# thoughts on using a harbor freight vacuum pump



## joe zarnitz (May 20, 2020)

new to stabilizing---looking for advise on pump---thanks,joe


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2020)

@Sprung


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 20, 2020)

They will work but are not rebuild able for the long term return. Kinda like a bic lighter use them till they quit and throw away and get another.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 20, 2020)

I agree with Rodney. They'll work. But, when I started stabilizing, I decided to spend the extra money on a well made, rebuildable, American made pump. I purchased a JB Industries DV-4E. I have had it apart to service it a couple times now - still runs well.

I purchased mine from Zoro.com. Sign up for their email lists and wait for a 20% off coupon - that's what I did. Pick up some vacuum pump oil at the same time. I change the oil in mine about every 48 hours of run time and before letting it sit for a while without running it.

One thing I've heard about with the Harbor Freight (and other cheap) pumps is they put a lot of oil mist into the air, which could be a problem you'd have to overcome. Has never been a problem with my JB pump.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

